# Bacon done at home



## bbqking01 (Jan 26, 2022)

Last time I did some per 5lbs of bacon. 1/2 cup kosher salt-1/2 cup brown sugar-2 tbs black pepper coarse ground,-1tsp curing salt-1 cup pure maple syrup. Cured in bags for 9 days. Rinsed off and in fridge overnight to form pellicle. Smoked at 200, until internal temp of 150. Then removed and cooled off then back in fridge overnight. Then sliced and bagged.


----------



## smokerjim (Jan 26, 2022)

Looks excellant


----------



## DRKsmoking (Jan 26, 2022)

bbqking01 said:


> -1 cup pure maple syrup. Cured in bags for 9 days




Very nice, good looking bacon

Thats pretty well the same as how I did mine also
Except not as much maple.and normally 12 plus days in fridges with a dry cure

How did you find the flavor for Maple, good and strong or just a hint

David


----------



## bbqking01 (Jan 26, 2022)

DRKsmoking said:


> Very nice, good looking bacon
> 
> Thats pretty well the same as how I did mine also
> Except not as much maple.and normally 12 plus days in fridges with a dry cure
> ...


It wasn’t strong. It was pretty mild. I usually use Jess Pryles bacon recipe. Which is just salt, sugar, pepper, and paprika.


----------



## DRKsmoking (Jan 26, 2022)

bbqking01 said:


> It wasn’t strong. It was pretty mild. I usually use Jess Pryles bacon recipe. Which is just salt, sugar, pepper, and paprika.




I am trying to get mine a little stronger in the maple flavor , that's why I was hoping your cup of maple was stronger. I have some maple extract that I am going to try next.

On another note , you gave me lots of likes for my Scalloped potato roll, thank you. You should see my Rib ring I just did It is in my a Signature below. Unles you already saw it

David


----------



## bbqking01 (Jan 26, 2022)

Dude that thing looked awesome! I am still in amazement…I even showed the wife. That’s the kind of grilling that really impresses me. I can tell it took a lot of time and patience to pull it off. And the reward is great looking and tasting food. And of course the joy of all the accolades…,


----------



## crazymoon (Jan 26, 2022)

bbqk, Very nice job, looks awesome!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 26, 2022)

Looks Real Nice, King!!
Nice Job!
Like.

Bear


----------



## bauchjw (Jan 26, 2022)

Great looking bacon! My kids would eat it all before I had a chance!


----------

